# huron river question.



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

i fish this river as much as possible, especially with theres chrome in. i think most my trouble with color selection also with bait selection is 1 simple question. the river condition. would you consider the huron a "muddy" river or a "stained" river...?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

The color of a river can change as dramatically are the weather.


----------



## gotoith (Sep 25, 2005)

This is my opinion... not that I am a "Huron expert". I have now invested a lot of time in the past two years on this river trying to figure it out. Most of the time when it is worth fishing the river is stained. When we have alot of rain, the river becomes a mudbowl. 

I was quite suprised today that even with all this melt off you could see into the river. Granted the visibility was only maybe 10".

When it comes to presentation, I do not change based on the water quality/color. I have yet to see it so clear that I would "size down" to 1/64 oz jigs or single eggs. Both of these presentations may work on the Huron, but I am still in the camp that "bigger is better" day in day out on Huron Chrome.

-Scott


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

The Huron is far from a Muddy River. I would call it a stained river part of the year. The rest a Clear river.You guys are so lucky not to have the agriculture issues that the Raisin has.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have never seen the Huron "gin clear" like the northern rivers can be, it can get pretty clear in the dog days of summer though... I usually do best when it has the "steelie green" color of stain to it, the other rivers I have fished that I would compare it's normal day to day fall/winter/early spring color to are the Grand and St. Joe as far as water clarity goes. You can catch fish in mud and you can catch them in see the bottom clear on teh Huron, just gotta be in the right place at the right time. White is a pretty good all around selection for that river when your looking at jigs.


----------



## Mrs Stinger (Mar 27, 2009)

Hubby was there today fished up @ flatrock by the dam.0 fish.Wemt down to the boat ramp on telegraph seen a couple guys come in with a drift rig landed a 4lb buck.Stained but not terribly murky.1st he fished it didnt expect to catch anything and didnt:lol:Guess the fish dont like yarn.


----------

